# Постоянная боль в глазу и голове



## shineD (19 Сен 2018)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые врачи данного форума. Мужчина, 23 года. Весной прошлого года довольно-таки неожиданно появилось неприятное ощущение в глазу с правой стороны.

Первые дни боль была такого характера, как будто в глаз что-то попало и мешает ему, но где-то через неделю она трасформировалась и стала очень интенсивной. Ощущение, что глаз вот-вот лопнет, будто на него давят, повороты глазом вызывают усиление боли, дотронуться до глаза тяжело, даже, например, во время умывания, так как это вызывает усиление. Через пару недель попал на прием к офтальмологу, за время ожидания приемного дня к боли в глазу прибавилась боль в правой половине головы, а особенно в затылке, при резких движениях головой боль усиливается, но присутствует постоянно.

Плюс ко всему появилось много мушек в обоих глазах, много “грязи”, но дискомфорт это особый не доставляет, так как считаю, что это меньшая из проблем, но для полноты картины надо описать. От офтальмолога ушел с направлением к неврологу и словами, что проблем со стороны глаз нет, пей витамины/делай упражнения для глаз. Невролог предположил невралгию тройничного нерва, но лечение финлепсином не помогло.

Кстати, ни одно из обезболивающих, которые я до этих болей принимал при ГБ не снимает болевой синдром- парацетамол, аспирин, ношпа, цитрамон, уколы/таблетки кетонала, ибупрофен, нимесулид. Все это не помогает. Делал МРТ/КТ/УЗДГ. Результаты приложу. Хочу добавить, что с первого появления боли в глазу и по настоящее время- боль присутствует все 24 часа, просто бывают дни, когда она усиливается. Во время усиления чувство такое, что глаз и половину лица просто разрывает. Лютая боль в глазу, виске, вокруг глаза, челюсти и все с одной стороны. Несколько месяцев назад к этому всему прибавилась также постоянная боль в шее справа, чувство жжения по трапеции и шее, иногда тоже сильное. Сами понимаете, что эмоциональное/психологическое состояние сильно страдает, когда постоянно испытываешь боль.

Масла в огонь еще подливает то, что несколько неврологов, у которых я был на приеме, видят проблему и ее лечение по-разному. Я в них сильно разочаровался, так как доходит до абсурда. Решил, что таков мой жизненный путь, но смириться с болью до конца все же не могу. В общем, симптомы такие: постоянная боль в глазу, половина головы, половина лица, висок, челюсть, жжение в шее и трапеции, шум в ушах, заложенность, тяжелая и мутная голова, падение зрения на правый глаз, слабость и все такого рода. Извиняюсь, что много расписал и мало конкретики. Здесь, естественно, сказано не все лечение.
Спасибо Вам.


----------



## La murr (19 Сен 2018)

@shineD, здравствуйте!
Пригласите в тему @Доктор Ступин, пожалуйста.
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2018)

Боль в глазу никак не может быть связана с позвоночником, это нервы черепномозговые.
А вот боли в шее, вполне.

Про мигрень-то, что говорят?


----------



## shineD (22 Сен 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте. Это не мигрень, со слов врача, который выписал мне сумамигрен при сильной боли. Я его выпил, но боль он не снял, состояние было нехорошее.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Сен 2018)

Есть три формы мигрени:
- мигрень от позвоночника
- мигрень при которой эти препараты помогают
- мигрень при которой ничего не помогает.

Тройничный нерв, что говорят?


----------



## shineD (22 Сен 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, если честно, то ясности почти никакой. первоначальный диагноз как раз и был невралгия тройничного нерва, но карбамазепин（финлепсин）в дозировке 200мг в сутки не помог, назначен был на 10 дней- никакого эффекта. один из врачей сказал, что боль при тригеминальной невралгии друная- резкая, приступом и пронизывающая, а у меня она постоянно, правда иногда сильная очень, но болит постоянно все равно. не знаю, если честно, к какому из врачей мне надо рдти, потому что был примерно у троих и после этого совершенно нет никакого желания.


----------



## shineD (4 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте, уважаемый Доктор Ступин. Скажите, пожалуйста, как мне действовать дальше, какой врач/врачи мне требуются, список обследований, которые желательно было б пройти для ясности картины. На данный момент за весь период сделано из обследований： мрт гм, кт гм и костей черепа, триплексное сканирование сосудов головы и шеи, обследование у офтальмолога.  Крайний раз был выписан пиралгин, но боль он мне не снял.
Спасибо за ответ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2018)

Померять внутриглазное давление в период боли.
И искать специалиста по мигрени.
Живёте в большом городе?

Кстати при подборе дозы Карбамазепина, надо дозу увеличивать постепенно до эффективной, и приём не менее 3 месяцев.


----------



## shineD (4 Окт 2018)

Спасибо за помощь. Внутриглазное давление измеряли в период боли- результат обследования здесь приложен. А карбамазепин пил по 1 таблетке 200 мг на ночь, вроде как, 10 дней всего. А то, что появились мушки в глазах ровно в тот же период о чем-то говорит, ну, может быть, наталкивает на какие-то диагнозы? Или это просто такое стечение обстоятельств? Стоит ли рассматривать это? Меня сейчас уже мушки/грязь не так беспокоят, с ними свыкаешь, просто для общей картины.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2018)

Мушки, скорее спазм - расширение сосудов глазного дна, что характерно для любой боли, но больше для мигрени.
И про правила приёма Суматриптана прочтите.
До 300 мг (не разово!)
И при каждом приступе. И лучше первую дозу не когда болит, а когда предвестники.

Но это снятие приступа
А первая задача не допустить до приступа- тут все хорошо и лучше всего порядок в позвоночнике и мышцах, и добиться этого без мануальной терапии, массажа и лфк сложно.
Кстати - мильгаму кололи - до и во время приступа?


----------



## shineD (4 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Кстати - мильгаму кололи - до и во время приступа?


Да, колол. В самом начале, когда только обратился к неврологу, один из препаратов была мильгама. На интенсивность боли или улучшение самочувствия она никак не влияла, если честно. Врач в самом начале исключил еще мигрень из-за того, что у меня не то, чтобы приступы, у меня болит постоянно, но иногда боль сильно-сильно усиливается, а вот когда выпил сумамигрен, он не снял боль, то ее это только убедило в том, что не мигрень. Забыл добавить, что мушки в обоих глазах, а не только со стороны боли.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2018)

Соэ не бывает повышено.
Почитайте про височный ангиит


----------



## shineD (4 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, хорошо, спасибо. СОЭ в период каких-либо заболеваний повышается, да. А в обычное время, когда сдавал общий анализ крови, то СОЭ в норме.


----------



## shineD (16 Сен 2019)

Добрый вечер, уважаемые доктора. Поднимаю свою тему, так как ситуация не изменилась, но появилось немного больше ясности. На руках есть свежие снимки рентгена шейного отдела позвоночника, с которым, со слов ортопеда, у меня есть довольно-таки серьезные проблемы. А так же есть рентген грудного отдела позвоночника, где диагноз, который мне давно известен, но просто информация обновилась. Скажите, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь из консультантов/врачей данного форума откликнется?
Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Сен 2019)

Так где снимки?

У невролога были?
Почему ортопед занимается лечением боли в глазу?


----------



## shineD (16 Сен 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так где снимки?
> 
> У невролога были?
> Почему ортопед занимается лечением боли в глазу?


Добрый вечер. После нашей крайней переписки был и у невролога и у психиатра, так как на фоне постоянных болей мое состояние психическое тоже пошатнулось. В общем, невролог мне ничем помочь не смог. Был у ортопеда по причине того, что сильно усилилась боль в шее и позвоночнике. У меня диагноз ещё с 16-17лет Юношеский кифоз (Шейерман-Мау). Там история длинная диагностирования и лечения тоже, но был у ортопеда как раз по этим вопросам. Снимки могу сделать, но у меня уже 20.00, дневного света нет, будет плохо видно сам р-н снимок, как-то можно при свете тёплых тонов сделать норм снимок рентгеновский?


----------



## shineD (16 Сен 2019)

Описание снимков. Сам снимок сфотографирую завтра при дневном свете, чтоб было видно все более-менее качественно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Сен 2019)

Ждем снимок.
Пока как у всех.
Лучше фото на экране монитора, чистого.


----------



## shineD (16 Сен 2019)

Спасибо. Снимок будет завтра. А по поводу спины создать отдельную тему?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Сен 2019)

Можно тут.


----------



## shineD (16 Сен 2019)

Как-то так.

   

Если такие снимки шеи не подойдут, то сделаю подальше от монитора, чтоб было общее представление.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Сен 2019)

Сколиоз, значит, миофасциальный синдром, грыжи, спондилоартроз, спондилез.
Как у всех.


----------



## shineD (16 Сен 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое за ответы, но Ваша фраза- как у всех, как никак, ситуацию не особо сглаживает) главное, надеюсь, что я наконец получил грамотное объяснение своей именно этой боли в голове и глазу) осталось найти хорошего невролога и лечить этот синдром) почитал в интернете, очень похоже по описанию. Вот эти 4 снимка шеи,  а всплывает сразу столько диагнозов, столько можно извлечь информации по рентгену шеи только, честно говоря) Завтра дополню тему эту своей спиной. Спасибо большое, Фёдор Петрович, за Вашу отзывчивость.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Сен 2019)

@shineD, шея не может давать боль в глазу.
Только если отраженные.
Это когда боль в любом месте, может отражаться в любом месте.
По прежнему напоминаю про мигрень.


----------



## shineD (16 Сен 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, бывают периоды, когда боль не такая острая и все такое. Я давно никаких медикаментов от боли этой не принимаю, потому что то, что было испробовано, ее не купируют, поэтому просто стараюсь жить с этой болью. Есть сильнее иногда, а иногда послабее. Как-то так, но такой подход уже довёл меня и до психиатра, так как и отсутствие сна, а там депрессия на фоне боли и все как снежный ком)


----------



## shineD (18 Сен 2019)

Всем добрый вечер!
Вчера сделал МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника и грудного отдела позвоночника. Описание и заключения прикладываю. Чуть позже выложу рентген снимок спины.

 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Можно тут.


Рассказываю по поводу спины. В общем, лет с 6-7 занимался профессионально спортом, на тот период времени проблем в этой области не испытывал. Лет в 14-15 на плановом профосмотре в спортивном диспансере дали направление дополнительно в кабинет к ортопеду. Был поставлен диагноз кифоз, дали ряд рекомендаций (лфк, массаж, бассейн, корсет носить и прочее). Все рекомендации я выполнял, как и было сказано, в том числе и про корсет.   Как раз в это время плюс-минус стали появляться боли именно в спине в грудном отделе с высоты лопаток где-то, но то было нечасто и носило временный характер. Напомню, что весь этот период времени я также продолжал заниматься спортом, в 17 лет врач-хирург совместно с комиссией по результатам обследований поставили диагноз болезнь Шейермана-Мау. Назначено лечение стандартное, как и раньше. Стал заниматься в группе по ЛФК уже немного иначе, чем до этого. Посещал бассейн, посещал тренировки и так далее, но в это время боль в спине стала посещать гораздо чаще и сильнее. Бросил спорт окончательно в 18-19 лет, с 17 посещал уже не каждый день тренировки, не так интенсивно занимался, да и уже не было стремления на почве всего этого и других проблем. Сейчас полных лет мне 24, последние года три-четыре я почти ежедневно испытываю боль в спине, а последние два года ещё и боль в глазу, голове и шее. Решил плотно заняться этим вопросом, так как меня это сильно беспокоит, как и дальнейшая перспектива моего физического здоровья. Как-то так. На руках есть все обследования с первоначального периода, когда попал впервые к ортопеду и все остальное. Если есть в этом надобность, то могу выложить.

Есть диск МРТ обследований. Если есть какая-либо надобность в его просмотре, то загружу.


----------



## shineD (21 Сен 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте.
Был у невролога, прикрепляю запись осмотра и назначенное лечение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2019)

Лечимся.


----------



## shineD (28 Сен 2020)

Доброй ночи!)
Вынужден поднять свою тему, так как усилилась и участилась (ежедневно, ежеминутно) боль в спине, но конкретнее на уровне правой лопатки и ниже, а также в пояснице. Я, честно говоря, готов и к оперативному вмешательству, потому что как-то резко и быстро ухудшается состояние моего позвоночника. Если я правильно понимаю, то данная проблема может способствовать ухудшению самочувствия головы, потому что у меня ощущение тумана и неясности в голове. 
Будьте так добры, подскажите, пожалуйста, как мне стоит поступить? Эта боль сильно изматывает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Сен 2020)

О какой операции идет речь? Что предлагают? РЧД?
При любой боли, даже в пятке, голова работает плохо.
У соседа позвоночник хуже Вашего по снимкам, а почему не болит?
Почитайте про синдром хронической боли и его лечение. Нам опишите то, как Вы понимаете это лечение.
Сколько раз в неделю ходите на ЛФК?
Сколько прошли сеансов массажа, были ли у мануального терапевта (ПИР, тракции, возможно и манипуляции).
При таком сколиозе, а значит разном напряжении мышц шейного отдела и шейно-головного перехода, Вам без ЛФК и массажа и специалиста обойтись сложно. Кстати, и стельки могут помочь, как часть лечебного процесса.
Какой курс физиотерапии прошли в последний раз? Какие и сколько сделали процедур?
У окулиста были? Какое давление в глазу в момент сильной боли?
Принимаете ли Карбамазепин в достаточной дозе и длительно по времени?
Принимаете ли антидепрессант в достаточной дозе и длительно по времени?
При приступах головной боли принимаете препарат от мигрени правильно (до 300 не разово)
Про височный ангиит прочитали? Как с СОЭ? Покажите последний анализ.
МРТ головного мозга от 2017 года, а у Вас признаки перенесенного арахноидита и повышенная гипертензия, пора сделать контроль и сравнить с прежним результатом.


----------



## shineD (1 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый вечер!
Операция - это мое предположение, не более. Речь про операцию на позвоночнике по исправлению кифосколиоза. ЛФК не посещаю, боль в глазу меня уже мало беспокоит, так как после крайнего обследования, которое было в сентябре, я капаю ирифрин, то есть со зрением проблема обозначена, лечение прохожу и прочее.
На данный момент у меня усилилась боль и проблемы с позвоночником.
Полтора года лечусь у психиатра из-за болей и ухудшения психического состояния на фоне этого. Сейчас пью антидепрессант, периодически нейролептик, когда сильно ухудшается сон.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2020)

Тогда формируйте список вопросов?


----------

